# Schnell auf dem Trail - 100%ige Kontrolle?



## narf41 (26. September 2012)

Hallo Sportfreunde!


(Info vorab:

Ich bin, mit jetzt 36, nach 6 Jahren Pause seit 1,5 Monaten wieder im Sattel, dazu mit höheren bzw anderen Ambitionen damals.

Mein Ziel ist, vernünftiges Enduro zu fahren  Das dies nicht von jetzt auf gleich klappt, keine Frage!

Ein Fahrtechniktraining für die Basics (4h Einzel) habe ich absolviert, übe hier auch fleißig die Techniken weiter.)


*Meine Frage bezieht sich eher auf den Kopf.*
 Man ist also auf einem Trail (so 30-40 cm breit, wechselnde Böden, Wurzeln etc.) unterwegs. Nun soll man ja "laufen lassen". Das klappt bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ganz gut, dann kommt die Unsicherheit und ich verkrampfe. Diesen Punkt zu verschieben ist ganz klar Trainingsarbeit.


*Was mich hierzu interessiert: Muss ich mich auf eine Art, na nennen wir es "kontrollierten Kontrollverlust" einlassen?*
 Ich meine damit: es gibt ja Situationen, da reagiert das Rad unerwartet, z.B. wenn man einen losen Stein gewisser Größe überfährt oder anderes. Man kann natürlich so langsam fahren, dass man da keinerlei Gefahr geht, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck, sondern eine möglichst hohe Geschwindigkeit.


*Ist es also so, wie man manchmal liest "lass das Vorderrad den Weg finden" (natürlich nicht in Rinnen hinein etc.), dabei hauptsächlich auf die Reaktionen des Fahrrads zu reagieren und den Lenker lediglich davon abzuhalten, selbstständig mit dem Vorderrad abrupte unerwünschte Richtungswechsel vorzunehmen? Und hierbei eben im Kopf den Weg su scannen und dennoch den o.g. "kontrollierten Kontrollverlust" hinzunehmen?*


----------



## manurie (26. September 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportfreunde!
> *Was mich hierzu interessiert: Muss ich mich auf eine Art, na nennen wir es "kontrollierten Kontrollverlust" einlassen?*


Es heisst Risiko. 
Kannste machen, aber es bringt nicht viel runterzuheizen und die eigenen Möglichkeiten zu überschätzen. Klar kannst du schneller lernen damit, du fällst aber dabei auch schneller auf die Fresse und so verletzt kannst du Phobien aufbauen und hast noch den Trainingsausfall dabei.

Ich würde dann eher sicher fahren, mit weniger Tempo und die schwierigen Passagen langsamer üben, danach das Tempo steigern.

Ich mach das so jedenfalls, weil ich im Job sowas regelmässig habe, eben gute Hand- und Augekoordination und habe das durch ständige Wiederholung fast zur Perfektion verbessert, und den Lerntypus behalte ich auch beim MTB bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## narf41 (26. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Es heisst Risiko.
> Kannste machen, aber es bringt nicht viel runterzuheizen und die eigenen Möglichkeiten zu überschätzen. Klar kannst du schneller lernen damit, du fällst aber dabei auch schneller auf die Fresse und so verletzt kannst du Phobien aufbauen und hast noch den Trainingsausfall dabei.
> 
> Ich würde dann eher sicher fahren, mit weniger Tempo und die schwierigen Passagen langsamer üben, danach das Tempo steigern.



Nee, das ist klar, das meinte ich auch nicht. Aber es gibt ja erstens immer wieder Situationen, die nie der vollen Kontrolle unterliegen, wie zB oben schon gesagt, wenn das Vorderrad durch einen losen Stein versetzt wird oder man mal ins Rutschen kommt. Und zweitens gibt es ja auch immer die Empfehlung "laufen lassen".

Mit all dem meine ich nicht, technisch Anspruchsvolle Trails über meinen Möglichkeiten einfach runter zu brettern.
Wenn das so rüber kam, habe ich mich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, weiß aber auch grad nicht, wie ich es besser beschreiben soll.


----------



## thomas.h (26. September 2012)

Im Gegenteil, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert!

Klingt zwar blöd und abgedroschen, ist aber so. Wenn du mit 2km/h auf einen Stein fährst, der umkippt - dann liegst du vermutlich auch. Passiert dir das mit 40km/h, merkst du das vermutlich gar nicht so wirklich.
Fährst du schneller, ändert sich dein Fahrstil. Dein Blickfeld geht (muss!) weiter nach vorne, du schaust nicht auf einzelne Steine, sondern nimmst den Weg als "Gesamtkontext" wahr. Dich interessieren dann zB nicht mehr die 4 nassen Wurzeln, die in Falllinie liegen - sondern nur, dass 5m danach der Trail eine ausgewaschene Anliegerkurve hat, wo du Speed abfangen und lenken kannst. Ob du jetzt mit dem Rad auf den Wurzeln 5cm nach links oder nach rechts rutschst - das ist völlig egal. Es zählt nur, dass du eine Stelle hast, wo du wieder "abfangen" kannst.
Man sieht das auch bei Downhillfilmen recht gut: Der Kopf und teils der Oberkörper bleiben relativ stabil, was sich wirklich bewegt, ist das Bike! Das wird einfach "unterbewusst ausbalanciert", der Kopf folgt seiner geraden Ideallinie. Du fährst also nie dort, wo du gerade schaust. Sondern - je besser du bist - einige Meter dahinter.

Der Kontrollverlust ist jetzt weniger "hm, wird schon irgendwie gut gehen" sondern die Hoffnung, dass du mental deiner Ideallinie schnell genug folgen kannst - sodass dein Bike diese nie überholt.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## tombrider (26. September 2012)

Wenn Du den Fahrtechnik-Kurse für Fortgeschrittene machst, wirst Du kontrolliert an die Grenzen der Fahrphysik herangeführt. Nur wenn man weiß, ab wann was nicht mehr geht, und wie sich das ankündigt, verliert man die Angst. 
Für Dich selbst heißt das: Stellen, wo du Angst bekommst, immer und immer wieder fahren. Und zwar NICHT mit dem Mut der Verzweifelten, sondern wirklich immer nur so, daß Du Dich gut und sicher fühlst. Normalerweise wird man automatisch schneller. Die Frage ist, ob Du es merkst. Darum sind Tacho-Notizen durchaus sinnvoll, um Fortschritte zu erkennen.


----------



## narf41 (26. September 2012)

Ah, super, das ist klasse erklärt.



thomas.h schrieb:


> Dich interessieren dann zB nicht mehr die 4 nassen Wurzeln, die in Falllinie liegen - sondern nur, dass 5m danach der Trail eine ausgewaschene Anliegerkurve hat, wo du Speed abfangen und lenken kannst.



D.h., diese Wurzeln und ähnliches nehme ich sozusagen nur noch am Rande wahr, und rufe quasi eine Standard-Handlung ab, wenn genug Übung für solche Sachen verinnerlicht wurde?



tombrider schrieb:


> Für Dich selbst heißt das: Stellen, wo du Angst bekommst, immer und  immer wieder fahren. Und zwar NICHT mit dem Mut der Verzweifelten,  sondern wirklich immer nur so, daß Du Dich gut und sicher fühlst.  Normalerweise wird man automatisch schneller. Die Frage ist, ob Du es  merkst. Darum sind Tacho-Notizen durchaus sinnvoll, um Fortschritte zu  erkennen.



Also nicht diese "Behaglichkeitsgrenze" in Minimalschritten überschreiten? Sondern gerade knapp an dieser Grenze bleiben.


----------



## thomas.h (26. September 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> Ah, super, das ist klasse erklärt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau, "am Rande wahr" triffts ganz gut. Ob man da genug Übungen machen muss, bezweifle ich - das kommt von der Fahrerfahrung.
Ich denke, dass schnell fahren vor allem geistige Leistung ist. Du musst deine Linie schnell sehen und erkennen - du musst blitzschnell Entscheidungen treffen (fahr ich jetzt rechts von dem Stein oder links - wie gehts danach weiter?). Und merken, bis du durchgefahren bist. 

Was du bewusst machen kannst, ist dich darauf zu konzentrieren, weiter nach vorne zu schauen. Wenn man müde wird, kommt der Blick meist unbewusst immer näher zum Vorderrad - da kann man bewusst Tempo und Sicherheit (weil je näher dein Blick am Vorderrad klebt, desto weniger Zeit hast du, vor Hindernissen auszuweichen) sich holen.

Über die Komfortzone würd ich nicht hinausgehen, da brezelts einen nur auf.

Sieh dir hier im Video die Steinfeldpassagen (ab 2.30/3min sieht mans recht gut) an und beachte, wohin der Kopf zeigt, wie wenig der Kopf sich bewegt und die Ideallinie verlässt und dass das Bike zum Teil viel mehr Bewegungen macht:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghM9wcqVaHI"]2012 HAFJELL NORWAY DOWNHILL MTB WORLD CUP RECAP - YouTube[/nomedia]

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## redVellocet (26. September 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> Nee, das ist klar, das meinte ich auch nicht. Aber es gibt ja erstens immer wieder Situationen, die nie der vollen Kontrolle unterliegen, wie zB oben schon gesagt, wenn das Vorderrad durch einen losen Stein versetzt wird oder man mal ins Rutschen kommt. Und zweitens gibt es ja auch immer die Empfehlung "laufen lassen".



Es wird auf dem Trail immer Situationen geben, über die man nur bedingt Kontrolle hat. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man die ganze Zeit mit diesem Gedanken fahren sollte, sonst verdirbt es einem nur den Spaß.

Im Großen und Ganzen gibt es bei Traktionsverlust zwei Möglichkeiten:

Möglichkeit 1: 
In den allermeisten Fällen "hakt" der Reifen nach kurzem Kontaktverlust zum Boden sofort wieder ein, z.B. wenn er durch einen Stein o.ä. versetzt wird (Vorraussetzung ist natürlich ein brauchbarer, dem Einsatzbereich angepasster Reifen). 
Viele Neulinge interpretieren das dann fälschlicherweise als Fast-Sturz und lassen sich verunsichern, was aber absolut nicht so ist. Hier stimmt deine Aussage voll und ganz: einfach laufen lassen und dem Bike Vertrauen schenken. Es wird normalerweise nichts passieren.

Möglichkeit 2:
Der Reifen kann keinen richtigen Bodenkontakt mehr herstellen, über kurz oder lang erdest du dich. Das passiert i.d.R. so schnell, dass du sowieso nicht wirklich darauf reagieren kannst. Das einzige, was man dagegen tun kann, ist Prävention aka. Fahrtechnik - die kommt mit der Erfahrung von alleine. Das sind dann einfach so Dinge wie das senkrechte Anfahren von rutschigen Wurzeln, Linienwahl und so weiter.



			
				narf41 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ist es also so, wie man manchmal liest "lass das Vorderrad den Weg  finden" (natürlich nicht in Rinnen hinein etc.), dabei hauptsächlich auf  die Reaktionen des Fahrrads zu reagieren und den Lenker lediglich davon  abzuhalten, selbstständig mit dem Vorderrad abrupte unerwünschte  Richtungswechsel vorzunehmen? Und hierbei eben im Kopf den Weg su  scannen und dennoch den o.g. "kontrollierten Kontrollverlust"  hinzunehmen?*



Richtig, das Vorderrad finden zwischen Wurzeln und Steinen schon seinen Pfad. Wichtig ist es auch, den Lenker nicht zu verkrampft festzuhalten (natürlich so, dass es dich nicht abledert).
Deine Aufgabe ist vor allem die Linienwahl, der Blick scannt den Trail im Vorraus ab und findet bestenfalls eine Ideallinie, der du dann mit dem Bike folgst. Den kontrollierten Kontrollverlust habe ich ja oben bereits angesprochen.


----------



## tombrider (26. September 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> Also nicht diese "Behaglichkeitsgrenze" in Minimalschritten überschreiten? Sondern gerade knapp an dieser Grenze bleiben.




Meine Meinung: Eindeutig Ja! Wenn Du Dich unbehaglich fühlst, und Dich maulst (und früher oder später passiert das jedem mal), dann wirst du völlig unsicher.


----------



## narf41 (26. September 2012)

Naja, gemault habe ich mich schon, mit 2 Wochen Verletzungspause wegen schwerer Prellung  Aber das war wegen dummer Unaufmerksamkeit.
Aber du hast schon recht, sollte dies in einer kniffligen Situation passieren, kann es durchaus sein, das nächste mal in einer solchen geistig zu blockieren.



thomas.h schrieb:


> Was du bewusst machen kannst, ist dich darauf zu  konzentrieren, weiter nach vorne zu schauen. Wenn man müde wird, kommt  der Blick meist unbewusst immer näher zum Vorderrad - da kann man  bewusst Tempo und Sicherheit (weil je näher dein Blick am Vorderrad  klebt, desto weniger Zeit hast du, vor Hindernissen auszuweichen) sich  holen.



Gibt es eine Richtwert in Abhängigkeit vom Tempo, wie weit der Blick in etwa voraus elen sollte?



redVellocet schrieb:


> Es wird auf dem Trail immer Situationen  geben, über die man nur bedingt Kontrolle hat. Das heißt aber nicht,  dass man die ganze Zeit mit diesem Gedanken fahren sollte, sonst  verdirbt es einem nur den Spaß.



Nein, nein, mir geht es nicht darum, immer daran zu denken  Ich habe eher gemerkt, dass ich blockiere, wenn ich die 100% Kontrolle behalten will und dann doch etwas geschieht, was nicht dem erwarteten entsprach.
Meine Frage hier habe ich vielmehr gestellt, weil ich eben nicht wusste, was sinnvoll ist, und ich das Leben für zu kurz halte, alles selbst auszutesten, besonders dann, wenn es gute erfahrene Leute gibt, die ihr Wissen weitergeben können und möchten 

In diesem Sinne, danke euch allen für eure Tipps


----------



## jo_hh (26. September 2012)

N'Abend,

spannendes Thema... In dem (wie ich finde extrem guten) Buch von Lee McCormack/Brian Lopes "Mastering Mountain Bike Skills", auf deutsch "Mountain Bike - Alles was du wissen musst", beschäftigt sich ein ganzes Kapitel mit der Frage, ob man einigermaßen verletzungsfrei biken und dabei besser werden kann. Für mich ist das ja der Kern, kann ich mich verbessern und es krachen lassen ohne zwingend Zeit im Krankenhaus zu verbringen? Ergebnis dort: eindeutig ja. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruß Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## narf41 (26. September 2012)

Oh spitze, das Buch (in Englisch) habe ich ja daliegen. Habe es aber chronologisch angefangen und bin noch bei den Basics. Da muss ich mal vorblättern und dieses Kapitel lesen. Danke dir!


----------



## jo_hh (26. September 2012)

Gerne. Kapitel 12


----------



## narf41 (26. September 2012)

Mal ehrlich, das gehört in der nächsten Ausgabe VOR die Fahrtechniken, da es für alle, vom Anfänger bis Topp-Fahrer, wichtig ist


----------



## redVellocet (26. September 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> Ich habe eher gemerkt, dass ich blockiere, wenn ich die 100% Kontrolle behalten will und dann doch etwas geschieht, was nicht dem erwarteten entsprach.



Erfahrungssache. 
Die 100% Kontrolle wirst du in den seltensten Fällen behalten.
Mit der Zeit wirst du merken, dass vieles, was einen am Anfang vielleicht verschreckt und verunsichert, sehr viel harmloser ist, als es zunächst erscheint. Man wird nach und nach von ganz alleine lockerer und kann seine Grenzen auch ganz gut abstecken, also fahren, fahren, fahren.


----------



## thomas.h (26. September 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Richtwert in Abhängigkeit vom Tempo, wie weit der Blick in etwa voraus elen sollte?



Wenn du soweit vorausschaust, wie das ein DH-Profi macht, wirst vermutlich nach 2m schon liegen.

Du solltest nicht morgen auf Bike steigen, 12m abmessen, da hinschauen und in die Pedale steigen. Das haut nicht hin (dich hauts hin, höchstens). Es ist ein Unterschied, ob du durch ein verblocktes Steinfeld fräst oder ob alle 50m eine einzige Wurzel am Boden liegt. Das beeinflusst deine Geschwindigkeit und deine Blickrichtung.

Das ist lauter Zeugs, das mit der Zeit kommt. Was du machen kannst, ist zB folgendes: Du suchst dir Stellen aus, an denen du normalerweise immer stark abbremsen musst. Da bleibst stehen und suchst dir (von oben! von unten sieht alles anders aus) gedanklich eine schöne Linie aus, die im gesamten "rund" wirkt (also keine Ecken drin hat und für engere Kurven im Idealfall schräge Elemente (Steilkurvenmäßig) bietet. Diese merkst du dir und die versuchst du nachzufahren, ohne auf dein Vorderrad zu schauen. 
Zweitens, wie oben schon geschrieben wurde: nicht jeden Ruckler des Bikes als "Faststurz" interpretieren! Wenn das Hinterrad wegrutscht, ja mei. Vorderrad kann auch wegrutschen, ist normal und kein Grund zur Hektik. 
Nachdem bald eh der erste Schnee kommt: Im Schnee fahren schult auch, da rutscht das Rad auch immer ein bisschen herum. Da kannst du üben, zentral überm Rad zu stehen und diese kleinen Rutscher auszugleichen.
Der Rest kommt durch fahren, fahren, fahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> Also nicht diese "Behaglichkeitsgrenze" in Minimalschritten überschreiten? Sondern gerade knapp an dieser Grenze bleiben.



Es geht nicht darum, Grenzen zu übertreten, sondern darum, Grenzen zu verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## narf41 (26. September 2012)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht morgen auf Bike steigen, 12m  abmessen, da hinschauen und in die Pedale steigen.


Meinte eher, ob es zB ne Aussage gibt, weniger als beispielsweise x Fahrradlängen ist schlecht, wie es unter anderem ja auch beim Auto mit Fahrzeuglängen Angaben gibt. Der Tipp mit der Linienwahl ist gut, werd ich gleich umsetzen 



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, Grenzen zu übertreten, sondern darum, Grenzen zu verschieben


Ich habe halt auch schon Sportarten betrieben, da gehörte das Grenzen überschreiten regelmäßig ins Training  Daher meine Frage hier. Aber in Anbetracht der Antworten passt diese Methode hier eben nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2012)

Narf, das ist hier nicht anders. Wie willst Du Deine Grenzen finden, wenn Du sie nicht überschreitest?


----------



## thomas.h (26. September 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> Meinte eher, ob es zB ne Aussage gibt, weniger als beispielsweise x Fahrradlängen ist schlecht, wie es unter anderem ja auch beim Auto mit Fahrzeuglängen Angaben gibt.




Der Tacho in Fuß mal die Lenkerbreite in Zoll dividiert durch die Anzahl der Eichhörnchen, die dir über den Weg laufen, multipliziert mit der Erdanziehung. Probiers aus, du wirst überrascht sein! 

Es könnte durchaus auch sein, dass du das Radfahren etwas zu verklemmt mathematisch siehst? Es geht auch ohne Übungen nach Trainingsplan und Faustformeln für die Geschwindigkeit.
Versuche einfach, deinen Blick "etwas" nach vorn zu richten. Üblicherweise geht ein Stück, ohne dass man ein unsicheres Gefühl hat. Wenn du eins bekommst, schaust zu zu weit nach vorn, da musst dich halt etwas herantasten.

Und Grenzen überschreiten... "Natürlich könnte was passieren, wird es aber nicht" - ist eine gute Einstellung, finde ich. Es gibt immer den Teufel und den Engel auf der Schulter, solange der Engel dominiert, ists ok. Das heißt nicht, dass der Teufel deswegen still ist.
Auch ein Aron Gwin (der mit 50kmh durch Steinfelder pflügt), muss natürlich mit Verletzungen rechnen, aber sagt von sich selbst, dass er nicht auf einem Level fährt, wo er sich unsicher fühlt.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## tombrider (26. September 2012)

Wie beim Auto auch: Etwa 2 Sekunden vorausschauen. Mal eine, mal drei, je nach Situation. Immer wieder die Grundlagen üben: Gleichgewicht, Bremsen, zentrale Position. Kurventechnik verinnerlichen (Blickrichtung, Armhaltung). Bei langsamem Tempo schauen, was passiert, wenn das Hinterrad blockiert. In Kreisfahrten auf dem Schotterplatz an den Grenzbereich herantasten. Mit besseren Fahrern Schlüsselstellen anfahren, ihnen zuschauen und nachfahren.


----------



## duke83 (27. September 2012)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Der Tacho in Fuß mal die Lenkerbreite in Zoll dividiert durch die Anzahl der Eichhörnchen, die dir über den Weg laufen, multipliziert mit der Erdanziehung. Probiers aus, du wirst überrascht sein!


----------



## Schnitte (27. September 2012)

vorhin kam die Erwähnung des Buches auf. Klingt für mich super spannend. Nun habe ich aber mitbekommen, dass das Buch in der deutschen Übersetzung nicht der Brüller ist. Kann das jmd. bestätigen? Bzw. ist die Originalversion gut verständlich? Mit gut verständlich meine ich für jmd. der im Alltag Fachtexte auf Englisch liest in seinem Berufsfeld aber bisher noch nicht Ewigkeiten in den USA oder England gelebt hat


----------



## jo_hh (27. September 2012)

Ich kann nichts zu der deutschen Übersetzung sagen, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie an das Original nicht herankommt. Der Autor schreibt mit einem sehr trockenen Humor und benutzt ziemlich viele Slang-Ausdrücke, die man wahrscheinlich nicht 1:1 übertragen kann. Ich fand das Buch deshalb nicht ganz einfach, bis ich gesehen hab, dass am Ende des Buches eine "Übersetzung" des Slangs ins Alltag-Englisch ist. Wenn man diese Erläuterungen heranzieht, ist es meines Erachtens, wenn Du öfters Englisch liest, kein Problem.


----------



## Erdbomber (27. September 2012)

Wenn es für einen selber zu schnell wird, dann hat man keinen Spass. Man wird dann köperlich und geistig immer verkrampfter und der Sinn deines Hobbys ist verfehlt. Fahr dein Tempo, fahr regelmässig und du wirst von alleine immer schneller.
Ich weiss noch wie es bei mir am Anfang war, ich wollte unbedingt mit meinen Freunden mithalten. Es ging zwar aber Spass ist anders. 

Das sich nach einer so langen Pause, der Stock im Arsch erst langsam lösen muss ist ganz normal.

Meine Meinung wenn du merkst das du verkrampfst dann fahr langsamer.
Biken soll Spass machen, der Rest kommt von ganz alleine. 
Und wenn es etwas länger dauert wie bei einem anderen dann ist es eben so.


----------



## Toolkid (27. September 2012)

Fachtext und Fachenglisch sind da wenig bis gar nicht enthalten und wer der dt. Berichterstattung von MTB-Events folgt, kriegt durchaus den einen oder anderen eingedeutschten Begriff mit. 
Zudem ist das Buch sehr gut bebildert und diese zeigen entweder als Bilderfolge oder mit Notizen und Pfeilen bestück sehr anschaulich worum es geht. Man kann sehr viel Technik und Inhalt allein aus den Bildern erschließen. Der Text ist da eher begleitende Nebensache.
Wer nicht weiß was ein Derailleur ist, stellt spätestens bei der entsprechenden Abbildung fest, dass es sich dabei um einen Umwerfer handelt.

In dieser Review auf Pinkbike.com kann man sich mal ein Bild vom Inhalt machen.


----------



## Schnitte (27. September 2012)

super, dankeschön für den Hinweiß und den Link 

Edit: Buch ist nun bestellt in Englisch. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. September 2012)

Das ist mal ein spannendes Thema.
In der Tat geht es um das Verschieben der Grenzen durch intuitives Lernen dessen, was wichtig ist und was marginal ist. 



thomas.h schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert!
> 
> Klingt zwar blöd und abgedroschen, ist aber so. Wenn du mit 2km/h auf  einen Stein fährst, der umkippt - dann liegst du vermutlich auch.  Passiert dir das mit 40km/h, merkst du das vermutlich gar nicht so  wirklich.


Das ist durchaus richtig. Es kann aber auch grottenfalsch sein, meine ich. Bei dem so viel empfohlenen Hardtail mit dem typisch hohen Sattel zum Lernen der Fahrtechnik, können Stöße über den Sattel im direkten Kontakt auf den Körper übertragen zu wunderschönen Abflügen über den Lenker führen (Hier zu sehen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g&feature=related"]Downhill 90 er Jahre - YouTube[/nomedia], oft noch mit starrer Gabel). Ein Fully mit ausreichend Federweg dämpft Stöße und beeinflusst den Schwerpunktsweg viel weniger.
Einem Anfänger Hardtail und Geschwindigkeit gleichzeitig zu empfehlen, kann zu dauerhaften Ängsten führen. 



thomas.h schrieb:


> Der Tacho in Fuß mal die Lenkerbreite in Zoll dividiert durch die Anzahl der Eichhörnchen, die dir über den Weg laufen, multipliziert mit der Erdanziehung. Probiers aus, du wirst überrascht sein!
> 
> Es gibt immer den Teufel und den Engel auf der Schulter, solange der Engel dominiert, ists ok. Das heißt nicht, dass der Teufel deswegen still ist.


"Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnle" (aus dem Schwäbischen). Damit ist deine Formel bestätigt.



thomas.h schrieb:


> Nachdem bald eh der erste Schnee kommt: Im Schnee fahren schult auch, da  rutscht das Rad auch immer ein bisschen herum. Da kannst du üben,  zentral überm Rad zu stehen und diese kleinen Rutscher auszugleichen.


Ich habe auf leichteren Trails die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich im Winter locker über Stellen fahre, bei denen ich im Sommer abbremse. Ich erkenne sie unter dem Schnee nicht und kann mich nicht fürchten. Im Frühjahr erkenne ich dann, wo ich eigentlich gefahren bin. Ganz übel sind allerdings Stellen, bei denen die Schneekontur gegenüber dem Hindernis um 15 - 20 cm versetzt ist, und man versucht das Rad drüber zu setzen.



jo_hh schrieb:


> Der Autor schreibt mit einem sehr trockenen Humor  und benutzt ziemlich viele Slang-Ausdrücke, ... Ich fand das Buch  deshalb nicht ganz einfach, bis ich gesehen hab, dass am Ende des Buches  eine "Übersetzung" des Slangs ins Alltag-Englisch ist.


Und warum sagst du mir das erst jetzt?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe auf leichteren Trails die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich im Winter locker über Stellen fahre, bei denen ich im Winter abbremse....



Schnee und Eis sind eine prima Gelegenheit, Körperbalance und Reaktionsschnelligkeit zu trainieren, insbesondere mit CC-Hardtail und Clickpedalen......bald ist wieder Februar...


----------



## pat (27. September 2012)

Einige gute und hilfreiche Antworten hast ja schon erhalten. Ich hoffe, ich kann auch noch ein wenig beitragen.


narf41 schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist, vernünftiges Enduro zu fahren


Schönes Ziel!  Aber eigentlich ist es kein Ziel, sondern eine lebenslange Aufgabe.  Klar, irgendwann erreicht man ein 'vernünftiges' Level. Aber verbessern kann man sich immer, es ist ein steter Lernprozess. Das macht zum nicht unwesentlichen Teil auch den Reiz an der Sache aus. 


narf41 schrieb:


> Man ist also auf einem Trail (so 30-40 cm breit, wechselnde Böden, Wurzeln etc.) unterwegs. Nun soll man ja "laufen lassen". Das klappt bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ganz gut, dann kommt die Unsicherheit und ich verkrampfe. Diesen Punkt zu verschieben ist ganz klar Trainingsarbeit.


Trailfahren ist zu nem grossen Teil Kopfsache. Wenn du unsicher wirst und verkrampfst, bist du an dein mentales Limit gestossen. Aber du bist nicht gestürzt, also würde mehr gehen. Nun geht's um zwei Sachen: 
Erstens die mentale Wohlfühlgrenze nach oben verschieben. Damit du das, was du eigentlich könntest, zu einem möglichst grossen Teil auch tatsächlich kannst. Viele, vor allem relativ ungeübte Biker stehen sich in erster Linie selber im Weg.
Zweitens deine Fahrtechnik an sich zu verbessern. Blicktechnik, Linienwahl, entspannte und aktive Fahrposition, usw.
Das alles ist - wie du richtig sagst - vor allem auch eine Übungssache.


narf41 schrieb:


> Was mich hierzu interessiert: Muss ich mich auf eine Art, na nennen wir es "kontrollierten Kontrollverlust" einlassen? Ich meine damit: es gibt ja Situationen, da reagiert das Rad unerwartet, z.B. wenn man einen losen Stein gewisser Größe überfährt oder anderes.


Wenn du es so nennst, ja. Wenn du den losen Stein fixierst, wirst du garantiert Probleme damit bekommen. Beziehe erkannte Hindernisse in deine Fahrt mit ein. Aber fokussiere diese nicht zu sehr. Wenn du den Stein zu lange anschaust, fällst garantiert drüber oder erkennst zumindest die Wurzel dahinter zu spät. Dein Fokus ist dort wo du hinschaust und das sollte immer genügend weit voraus sein, abhängig von Tempo und Terrain. Was näher liegt, wird peripher wahrgenommen und so miteinbezogen. 


narf41 schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich so langsam fahren, dass man da keinerlei Gefahr geht, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck, sondern eine möglichst hohe Geschwindigkeit.


Vorab, ich sehe eine möglichst hohe Geschwindigkeit nicht als Sinn und Zweck des Trailfahrens. Deine Aussage ist nicht richtig, wie andere schon schrieben, die meisten Hindernisse fahren sich mit einer gewissen angepassten Grundgeschwindigkeit einfacher als zu langsam. Man kann nicht nur zu schnell, man kann def. auch zu langsam. Verkrampfst du, bist du zu schnell. Verwackelst du, bist du zu langsam.


narf41 schrieb:


> Ist es also so, wie man manchmal liest "lass das Vorderrad den Weg finden" (natürlich nicht in Rinnen hinein etc.), dabei hauptsächlich auf die Reaktionen des Fahrrads zu reagieren und den Lenker lediglich davon abzuhalten, selbstständig mit dem Vorderrad abrupte unerwünschte Richtungswechsel vorzunehmen? Und hierbei eben im Kopf den Weg su scannen und dennoch den o.g. "kontrollierten Kontrollverlust" hinzunehmen?


Man kann nicht sämtliche Bewegungen des Bikes voraussehen. Es ist Teil des Spiels, dass dieses auch mal rutscht, versetzt und sich eine etwas andere Linie als gedacht sucht. Meist nicht weiter schlimm, locker bleiben, sich leicht machen, mitgehen und oben bleiben. Kopf und Schultern sind dabei recht konsequent auf's Ziel gerichtet, während ich mit dem restlichen Körper mitgehe, abfedere, ausgleiche, drücke, ziehe, usw. Man kann das bewusst üben,  mit der Zeit automatisiert man diesen aktiven Fahrstil.
Der nahende Herbst und Winter sind ideal um diesen 'kontrollierten Kontrollverlust' zu trainieren. Fahren im Schlechtwetter bildet.  Nasse Wurzeln und Steine, glitschiger Untergrund, Schnee, usw., nirgends lernst du besser, trotz herumrutschendem Bike oben zu bleiben, locker zu bleiben, dich nicht beirren zu lassen und dennoch die Kontrolle zu behalten.





narf41 schrieb:


> D.h., diese Wurzeln und ähnliches nehme ich sozusagen nur noch am Rande wahr, und rufe quasi eine Standard-Handlung ab, wenn genug Übung für solche Sachen verinnerlicht wurde?


Richtig. Wurzeln überspringen, Hindernisse abfedern, usw. Übertrieben dargestellt, dein Kopf und die Schultern werden an einer Schnur vorwärts gezogen, der Trail ist mit Hindernissen übersäht und bewegt sich auf und abwärts. Dein Körper ist die Feder, die ausgleicht, Hindernisse wegfedert, in Mulden reindrückt, abdrückt, das Bike über Hindernisse mitzieht, wieder reindrückt, usw. Viele Biker pflegen einen zu wenig aktiven Fahrstil und geraten daher auf flowigen Trails mit Hindernissen wesentlich früher an Grenzen.
Sobald der Trail nicht mehr schnurgerade verläuft, was er ja selten tut, oder auch wenn einen Hindernisse seitlich versetzen, kommt zu dieser vertikalen Komponente eine horizontale hinzu. Rutscher und Versetzer des Bikes kann man ausgleichen ohne mitgehen zu müssen, man drückt das Bike, oder man zieht es, usw.
Hierbei kann ein schneller, fahrtechnisch starker Vorfahrer sehr hilfreich sein. Du kannst dir Tricks, Techniken und Finessen abschauen. Dabei kannst du sehr viel und schneller lernen, als wenn du alles allein rausfinden musst. 
Mach bloss den Fehler nicht, ihm nachfahren zu wollen, obwohl du es noch nicht drauf hast. Lass dich ziehen, aber übertreib's nicht.


narf41 schrieb:


> Also nicht diese "Behaglichkeitsgrenze" in Minimalschritten überschreiten? Sondern gerade knapp an dieser Grenze bleiben.


Ich bin Anhänger der 'in-kleinen-Schritten-immer-näher-dem-persönlichen-Limit-entlang' Theorie.  Mit dieser Methode und genügend Übung kann man sein Limit nach und nach ziemlich weit steigern, ohne dabei unkalkulierbar unterwegs zu sein.
Das hat bei mir beim Biken und beim Klettern sehr gut funktioniert. 


narf41 schrieb:


> Nein, nein, mir geht es nicht darum, immer daran zu denken  Ich habe eher gemerkt, dass ich blockiere, wenn ich die 100% Kontrolle behalten will und dann doch etwas geschieht, was nicht dem erwarteten entsprach.


Versuch nicht zu kontrollieren, versuch zu fahren. Bleib locker, bleib entspannt, sei vor allem aber aufmerksam. Lass es auf dich zukommen.


Erdbomber schrieb:


> Wenn es für einen selber zu schnell wird, dann hat man keinen Spass. Man wird dann köperlich und geistig immer verkrampfter und der Sinn deines Hobbys ist verfehlt. Fahr dein Tempo, fahr regelmässig und du wirst von alleine immer schneller.


Das ist richtig. Fahr nicht schneller, als du denken kannst. Geht's dir zu schnell, kommst du nicht mehr nach, legt's dich früher oder später hin. 





Erdbomber schrieb:


> Meine Meinung wenn du merkst das du verkrampfst dann fahr langsamer.
> Biken soll Spass machen, der Rest kommt von ganz alleine.


Lieber zuerst etwas piano angehen und dann nachlegen, wenn du merkst, dass du Reserven hast.

Und noch etwas Wichtiges zum Schluss: Mach keine Wissenschaft draus. Geh raus, fahre, übe, sammle Erfahrung und Sicherheit, vor allem aber, hab Spass daran!   

Gruss pat


----------



## narf41 (27. September 2012)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Der Tacho in Fuß mal die Lenkerbreite in Zoll  dividiert durch die Anzahl der Eichhörnchen, die dir über den Weg  laufen, multipliziert mit der Erdanziehung. Probiers aus, du wirst  überrascht sein!



Lief heute leider mangels Eichhörnchen auf unlösbar hinaus, gibt es noch andere Berechnungsmöglichkeiten?
Nein, im Ernst, danke für deine Tipps, allen anderen natürlich auch.



pat schrieb:


> Einige gute und hilfreiche Antworten hast ja schon  erhalten. Ich hoffe, ich kann auch noch ein wenig beitragen...
> Und noch etwas Wichtiges zum Schluss: Mach keine Wissenschaft draus. Geh  raus, fahre, übe, sammle Erfahrung und Sicherheit, vor allem aber, hab Spass daran!
> 
> Gruss pat



Ja, du konntest beitragen  Und keine Bange, ich möchte keine Wissenschaft daraus machen, genau das war ja die Intention meiner Frage  Aber mangels Erfahrung frage ich bei manchen Sachen eben lieber noch mal bei denen nach, die diese Erfahrungen schon sammeln durften...


----------



## basti313 (27. September 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bei dem so viel empfohlenen Hardtail mit dem typisch hohen Sattel zum Lernen der Fahrtechnik, können Stöße über den Sattel im direkten Kontakt auf den Körper übertragen zu wunderschönen Abflügen über den Lenker führen (Hier zu sehen: Downhill 90 er Jahre - YouTube, oft noch mit starrer Gabel).


Sollte es nicht der erste Punkt in nem Fahrtechniktraining sein, dass man trainiert den Sattel ganz runter zu stellen? 
Oder meinst du die oft viel zu groß verkauften Räder, bei denen der Sattel auf dem Oberrohr aufliegt?



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ein Fully mit ausreichend Federweg dämpft Stöße und beeinflusst den Schwerpunktsweg viel weniger.
> Einem Anfänger Hardtail und Geschwindigkeit gleichzeitig zu empfehlen, kann zu dauerhaften Ängsten führen.


Das mit dem Schwerpunkt: Arg....
Es ist genau das Fully das bei den meisten Anfängern den Schwerpunkt total versaut. Arsch tief, Arme steif ist dann die Ansage...das hat mit Fahrtechnik nichts zu tun, das ist irgend eine Schleudertechnik. *Räusper* wenn du ein Bild davon haben willst was ich meine schau das DIMB Logo an...so fahren hier die meisten nen Trail runter *Räusper*
Ein Hardtail verhindert das effektiv, da brauchst alleine um die Stöße von hinten auszufedern ne halbwegs vernünftige Stellung des Körpers zum Rad.

Die Geschwindigkeit: Ich halte das was hier immer über Geschwindigkeit geredet wird für absoluten Unsinn. Der Kerle will Fahrtechnik erlernen, er will nicht lernen wie er unkontrolliert über schwierige Stellen drüber heizt in der Hoffnung das ihn das Drehmoment seiner Räder stabilisiert. Da sind wir wieder bei Arsch runter, Arme steif...

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man lernen so zu fahren das man eine schwierige Stelle auch langsam überfahren kann. Wenn ich auf nem Wurzel oder Steinfeld löcher habe durch die ich langsam nicht durchrollen kann, dann ist klar das ich etwas Geschwindigkeit brauche. Genau so viel das ich eben durch komme. Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung das ich lernen muss die Linie sauber anzupassen. Und da gehört es eben auch dazu eine Linie zu finden in der mein Rad unkontrolliert versetzt. Oder eben das Vorderrad sauber über Hindernisse drüber zu heben und nicht einfach Stoff zu geben um drüber zu nageln.



pat schrieb:


> Vorab, ich sehe eine möglichst hohe Geschwindigkeit nicht als Sinn und Zweck des Trailfahrens. Deine Aussage ist nicht richtig, wie andere schon schrieben, die meisten Hindernisse fahren sich mit einer gewissen angepassten Grundgeschwindigkeit einfacher als zu langsam. Man kann nicht nur zu schnell, man kann def. auch zu langsam. Verkrampfst du, bist du zu schnell. Verwackelst du, bist du zu langsam.


Grundsätzlich guter Absatz. Nur der letzte Satz passt mir da nicht ganz. Wenn du verwackelst hast du entweder die Linie vergeigt, die zentrale Position verlassen oder einfach das Gleichgewicht verloren. Mit zu langsam hat das nichts zu tun. Die korrekte Reaktion wäre es mehr am Gleichgewicht zu arbeiten und die Stelle einfach nochmal zu probieren um die Linie besser zu treffen.



> Man kann nicht sämtliche Bewegungen des Bikes voraussehen.


Beim zweiten, dritten mal schon. Und das ist genau das was einem die korrekte Haltung auf dem Rad lehrt. Irgendwann geht das aktive Beugen der Arme dann in Fleisch und Blut über und es führt zu der von dir angesprochenen aktiven Haltung auf dem Rad.



pat schrieb:


> Und noch etwas Wichtiges zum Schluss: Mach keine Wissenschaft draus. Geh raus, fahre, übe, sammle Erfahrung und Sicherheit, vor allem aber, hab Spass daran!


 Der beste Tipp in diesem Thread. Man sollte nicht "Geschwindigkeit" lernen, man sollte einfach "fahren" lernen und das machen was einem Spaß macht. Geschwindigkeit kommt von selber. Diskussionen über die Wohlfühlgrenze sind doch Unsinn, warum soll/muss ich mich auf dem Rad denn unwohl fühlen?


----------



## manurie (27. September 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bei dem so viel empfohlenen Hardtail mit dem typisch hohen Sattel zum Lernen der Fahrtechnik, können Stöße über den Sattel im direkten Kontakt auf den Körper übertragen zu wunderschönen Abflügen über den Lenker führen. ... Ein Fully mit ausreichend Federweg dämpft Stöße und beeinflusst den Schwerpunktsweg viel weniger.
> Einem Anfänger Hardtail und Geschwindigkeit gleichzeitig zu empfehlen, kann zu dauerhaften Ängsten führen.


Häh, wer fährt nen Trail im Sitzen runter? Ich bin als Anfänger mit nem Hardtail gefahren bzw. angefangen und hab die Vorteile des ungefederten Hinterbaus kennengelernt, das Fehlverhalten einer fehlerhaften Fahrtechnik gibt der direkt aus und man kann daraus lernen. Aber man kann nicht alles mit einem Hardtail fahren, da sind auch Grenzen vorhanden, von daher habe ich auch ein Fully jetzt. Ich hab das übersteuernde Fahrverhalten am Hardtail immer geschätzt, eben vorne Haftung und hinten leicht, das mag ich. Ist beim Fully anders, du hast du mehr Bodenkontakt, aber wenns brenzlich wird, biste froh auf ne Erfahrung von vorher zurückzugreifen, der Grenzbereich ist da anders.

Mein Sattel am xc-Fully ist auch genauso hoch wie beim Hardtail. Mir geht auch mal das Vorderrad weg und auch hinten und dann läuft mir der Andrenalinstoss auch durch den Körper, die Grenzsituation bekommt man auch meistens hin, weil man vorher gefahren ist und sich nicht überschätzt hat. Fahren, fahren, fahren und sich nicht überschätzen ist das beste Mittel um auch anspruchsvolle Strecken zu meistern, das machste besser allein ohne Gruppenzwang und nimmst dir einen Fahrtechniktrainer, der nur für dich da ist.


----------



## tombrider (27. September 2012)

Das sehe ich genau so. Man sollte so schnell fahren, daß es einem schnell vorkommt, und man sollte sinnvollerweise dabei auch einen gewissen Respekt spüren. Wenn aus dem Respekt Angst wird, dann ist man zu schnell. Punkt. Egal, wie schnell andere an derselben Stelle fahren! Ob das nun "objektiv" betrachtet wirklich schnell ist oder nicht, ist völlig egal! Wenn es Dir grenzwertig schnell vorkommt, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Schneller muß es nicht werden. Wird es zwar erfahrungsgemäß beinahe automatisch, wenn man viel fährt. Aber das ist Nebenwirkung, nicht Sinn des Mountainbikens.


----------



## kandyman (27. September 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> ... das ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck, sondern eine möglichst hohe Geschwindigkeit.



Sicher nicht!

Ziel ist erstmal möglichst viel Spaß.

Geschwindigkeit zählt nur im Rennen. Bloß nichts übertreiben, einfach viel fahren, alles ausprobieren und immer innerhalb der eigenen Grenzen bleiben.

Einen Trail nicht mit maximalen Speed sondern auf Linie, auf Sprünge oder einfach so sauber wie möglich zu fahren macht viel mehr Sinn als bedingungsloses Glühen!


----------



## narf41 (27. September 2012)

kandyman schrieb:


> Sicher nicht!
> 
> Ziel ist erstmal möglichst viel Spaß.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, da liegt wohl ein kleines Missverständnis aufgrund Doppeldeutigkeit vor. Mit "möglichst" meinte ich "innerhalb meiner Möglichkeiten", nicht die Möglichkeiten, die die Strecke hinsichtlich Geschwindigkeit auch dem versierten Fahrer gäbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (27. September 2012)

Ich habe in meinen Kursen schon Grobmotoriker gehabt, die auch nach Jahren der Übung nicht wirklich gut wurden. Was nicht bedeutet, daß man nicht trotzdem Spaß haben kann, das ist wie bei der Musik. Und ich hatte Naturtalente, die schon am ersten Tag auf dem MTB besser waren. Die allermeisten befinden sich irgendwo dazwischen. Übung macht den Meister! Bei manchen halt mehr Übung, bei anderen weniger.


----------



## Marc B (27. September 2012)

Hier wurden schon viele gute Tipps gegeben  Vielleicht noch ein Tipp für den Winter: Auch verschneiten Trails bzw. Wegen kann man sich auch ganz gut an das Gefühl des kontrollierten Rutschens gewöhnen, sprich: Wenn man merkt, dass die Räder anfangen wegzurutschen in Kurvenlage, ist es ratsam nicht panisch und verkrampft zu reagieren, sondern das kontrollierte Rutschen zuzulassen. Auf losem Schotter macht einem der Kopf gerne zu Schaffen, da bleibt es bei vielen Bikern bei verkrampften Reaktionen!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## manurie (27. September 2012)

Ich komme mit Eis, Schnee, Schlamm und Lehm klar und rutsche da gerne rum, aber frischgeschotterte Böden hasse ich, sowas sollte man verbieten.


----------



## duke83 (28. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> ...aber frischgeschotterte Böden hasse ich, sowas sollte man verbieten.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...unabhängig davon ob bergauf oder bergab


----------



## pat (28. September 2012)

Übung macht den Meister.  Da sind wir uns wohl alle einig. 

Dazu noch ein Tipp: Auch wenn dein Ziel Enduro/Trailfahren ist, geh zwischendurch in den Park! 
Natürlich nicht um auf ner krassen DH Piste, von hohen Drops oder zwischen grossen Doubles zu zerschellen. Aber in quasi jedem Park findet sich eine oder mehrere flowige Pisten, die insb. auch mit Enduros Spass machen. Da kannst du dann so richtig üben, deine Wohlfühlgrenze ertasten, Kilometer sammeln, Fahrsicherheit gewinnen und dich verbessern.

Ich war letzthin 2 Tage in Italien und hab seilbahnbasiert rund 16'000Hm runtergerissen. Auch wenn ich sonst kaum mehr Park und DH Race schon lange nicht mehr fahre... Shice, war das geil.  
Klar, nicht ganz dasselbe, aber wenn ich mir ausrechne, wie viele Touren ich hätte fahren müssen, um gleich viel Übung/Fahrmeter bergab sammeln zu können... 

Irgendwie ist das vergleichbar mit Skitouren. Es gibt Leute, die fahren bloss Tour. Mit guter Kondition auf den Berg hoch um dann in erstaunlich vielen Fällen mit erschreckend mangelhafter Fahrtechnik im Powder irgendwie runterzurutschen. Auch da empfehle ich jedem pro Saison einige Tage Freeride vom Lift aus, da machst mehr Höhenmeter bergab als in ner ganzen Tourensaison. Wer trotzdem nicht powdern lernt, ist dann halt ein hoffnungsloser Fall. 

Gruss pat


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Häh, wer fährt nen Trail im Sitzen runter?


Das ist ein Missverständnis. Ich rede davon, dass der Sattel bei bestehendem Bodenkontakt in den Allerwertesten tritt, weil das Hindernis höher ist, als der Abstand der beiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. September 2012)

Wurde ja fast alles wichtige gesagt, vA die Beiträge von thomas und pat sind gut. Meiner Erfahrung nach wichtige Dinge, auch wennse teils schonmal gesagt wurden:

- Eine gute Balance in allen Lebenslagen kann einen häufig noch vor nem Sturz bewahren. Auch mal das Balancieren mit höherstehendem Hinter-/Vorderrad üben, wenns in der ebene sitzt. 
- Blickführung immer bewusst trainieren, gerade in Kurven. Allgemein, wenn man merkt, dass eine Sektion "safe" ist oder man aufgrund des Tempos darin eh nichtmehr reagieren kann, Blick hinter die Sektion bzw. auf die nächste Sektion richten. Wenn man schon ziemlich sicher ist kann man das mit abgeklebten Goggels ganz gut traineren. Das Sichtfeld soweit abkleben, dass nurnoch nen kleiner Bereich übrig ist und man bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nach vorne blicken muss. Aber vorsicht, dabei sollte man am anfang deutlich unter seinem pers. Limit unterwegs sein. 
- Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten keine direkte Linie mehr suchen, sondern nurnoch nen Korridor von ca. 10 - 60 cm breite (je nach Geschwindigkeit). Man sollte dann nurnoch den Verlauf dieses Korridors und einzelne Hindernisse wahrnehmen. Der ganze Kleinkram (das können durchaus dann auch 25-30cm Steine, oder "furchterregende" Wurzelteppiche sein) interessiert dann nichtmehr. Man hält die Linie in dem Korridor (wo da entscheidet das Bike, locker sein!) und reagiert nurnoch auf Hindernisse die aktives Handeln (überspringen, ausweichen) erfordern.
- Locker sein, locker sein, locker sein. Selbst wenns grob wird fängt sich das Bike häufig noch, selbst wenns massiv verschlagen wird, solang man locker ist. (sieht man hier z.B. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK5DfLtafWc"]Dario Jasper Jauch - Der Edit - YouTube[/nomedia] bei 11:32 schön).
- Mastering Mountainbike Skills von Brian Lopes ist echt ein verdammt gutes Buch. 
- Häufig auch mal im Bikepark fahren, hier kann man einzelne Strecken super gut immer wieder fahren und sich dann halt auf einzelne passagen konzentrieren. 
- Ich habs Fahren auf nem Hardtail mit 80mm Federweg und Sattel oben gelernt. Ich würds heute anders machen . Hardtailfahren macht Spaß, aber wer nicht des Hardtail-fahrens wegen Hardtail fahren will kann ruhig von Anfang an Fully fahren. 
- Reflektiert fahren. Wenn was schiefgeht, oder man etwas nicht schafft: Drüber nachdenken woran es liegt und speziell an der Fertigkeit arbeiten. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. September 2012)

Brille abkleben!?
Naja davon halte ich nix, normal sollte auch jeder so seine Blickführung trainieren können.


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2012)

Natürlich. Es war ja auch nur ein Beispiel für ne Methode die Blickführung zu trainieren. Brauch man hier jetzt nicht im Detail zu diskutieren, sind gerade so schön on-topic .


----------



## wildbiker (28. September 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich komme mit Eis, Schnee, Schlamm und Lehm klar und rutsche da gerne rum, aber frischgeschotterte Böden hasse ich, sowas sollte man verbieten.



Dito, vorallem bei Rennen (trotz das ich mittlerweile ganz gut in Übung bin, ich hass es trotzdem)...

Auf einer Tour (lange vorm Fahrtechniktraining, Bike neu, jung und unerfahren) hats mich mal auf so einem geschotterten Boden hingelegt, nicht rechtzeitig aus den Klickies gekommen und in Zeitlupe hats mich dann hingelegt.


----------



## Apnea (29. September 2012)

Aloha.

Kurz mal was zur Blicktechnik, bzw. wie weit man vorausschauen muß/sollte, was auch immer.
Ich kann da nicht direkt vom Biken berichten, aber vom Motorradfahren her. Da machen einige auch eine Wissenschaft draus. Je nach Geschwindigkeit bis da und da, bei diesen Verhältnissen aber nur bis da,...... alles Quatsch. Das ist individuell verschieden, und kommt mit der Zeit, also der Erfahrung und Gewöhnung, von selbst. Klar sein sollte halt nur; wo Du hinschaust, da fährst Du auch hin. Und beim Motorradfahren ist es so, daß wenn Du krampfhaft in eine Richtung schaust, Deinen Nacken steif machst,.... Du auch "steif" fährst. Wenn man vorrangig versucht, möglichst smooth (gibt einfach keinen deutschen Begriff, der das so treffend beschreibt) zu fahren, gibt einem das Selbstvertrauen. Und je smoother es wird, umso höher wird das Vertrauen, und automatisch steigt die Geschwindigkeit. 
Und dann hab ich damals noch in einem Buch gelesen, daß man nicht alles bewußt ansehen muß. Du guckst beim Fahren geradeaus, peilst den Kurvenscheitel an, an der Seitenstraße von links bewegt sich etwas, rechts ist ein Straßenschild,... nicht bewußt hinsehen. Das kann man, ohne die Augen oder gar den Kopf zu bewegen, am Randbereich des Sehfeldes überwachen. Für diese Zwecke reicht das. Ich muß mal gucken, ob ich das Buch noch irgendwo habe, wie genau sich diese Technik nennt. Das hat mich damals die meiste Überwindung gekostet, nicht ständig nach allem möglichen zu gucken; hier ein Gullydeckel in der Straße, da kommt ein Trecker auf dem Feldweg von links auf die Straße zu, und und und.
Das hat mir auf dem Motorrad damals innerhalb von nur zwei Wochen bewußtem Training so viel mehr an Sicherheit gebracht, daß meine Fahrtechnik sich innerhalb von einem Monat mehr verbessert hat, als in der gesamten Saison des Vorjahres.

Und ich denke beim Biken wird es sein wie beim Mopped; Perfektion erreicht man nie. Und je besser man wird, umso mehr Spaß hat man. Gibt ja genug andere Hobbys, die langweilig werden, wenn man besser wird.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. September 2012)

Kommt ja auch aufs eigene Sichtfeld an.

Ich hab öfter den Test für Räumliches Sehen gemacht und überdurchschnittlich gut abgeschnitten.
Bedeutet also das ich wenn ich gerade aus auf einen Punkt schaue mehr rundherum wahrnehme wie andere.
Ich hatte Freunde die mit mir zum Test waren die hatten im Vergleich zu mir nen richtigen Tunnelblick. Deshalb durften einige auch keinen LKW FS machen.

Alleine daran sieht man ja das das ganze von einem zum anderen sehr unterschiedlich sein kann.
Genauso kann ich bei schnellem Auto oder Motorrad fahren sagen das ich keinen Tunnelblick bekomme wie andere es scheinbar haben.
Klar ist je schneller man ist desto weniger wird von dem direkt neben einem wahrgenommen, das ist aber normal.
Bei knappen 300km/h ist halt nixmehr mit warhnehmung rechts und links.


----------



## sJany (29. September 2012)

@Apnea: du meinst bestimmt "peripheres Sehen". Nicht nur beim Mopped fahren, auch z.b. beim Jonglieren ist das der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Nicht jedem Ball mit den Augen folgen, sondern geradeaus schauen und das Drumherum eher nebenbei erfassen. Gerade beim Jonglieren kann man Zuschauer total verwirren, wenn man ihnen in die Augen schaut und trotzdem weiter die Bälle fängt. 

Dabei sollte man sich aber immer bewusst sein, dass der Bereich des scharfen Sehens sehr klein ist. Die peripher wahrgenommenen Dinge sind unscharf, was wir dank einer Meisterleistung unseres Gehirns nicht bewusst merken. Das Gehirn korrigiert die Unschärfe heraus, indem es bekannte Bilder "einblendet". Und je mehr wir uns auf den scharfen Spot konzentrieren, um so weniger nehmen wir die Geschehnisse am Rand bewusst wahr. Es gibt da dieses berühmte Testvideo, in dem ein Mann mit einem Affenkostüm herum läuft, den man aber nicht wahrnimmt, weil man sich gerade auf etwas anderes konzentrieren soll. Magiere leben von diesem Effekt... 

Beim Biken hat das zur Folge, dass man eben nicht mehr viel mitbekommt, sobald man sich auf einen einzelnen Stein fixiert. Also sollte man auch mental "laufen lassen".


----------



## pat (29. September 2012)

sJany schrieb:


> Beim Biken hat das zur Folge, dass man eben nicht mehr viel mitbekommt, sobald man sich auf einen einzelnen Stein fixiert. Also sollte man auch mental "laufen lassen".


Dieser Satz gefällt mir. 

Gruss pat


----------



## s4shhh (29. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Klar ist je schneller man ist desto weniger wird von dem direkt neben einem wahrgenommen, das ist aber normal.
> Bei knappen 300km/h ist halt nixmehr mit warhnehmung rechts und links.


Das ist alles Training!
Ich fahre Motorrad nur auf der Rennstrecke und nehme auch vor dem Anbremsen auf langen Geraden alles wahr.
Man muss sich einfach daran gewöhnen.

Ich würde sagen, dass man im richtigen Spaßmodus auf dem Bike nicht mehr die 100%ige Kontrolle hat....aber das macht ja auch den Reiz aus 
schneller, weiter, höher, autsch


----------



## narf41 (29. September 2012)

Leute, Leute, so viele klasse Antworten 
Was ich davon in erster Linie mit auf den Trail genommen habe: 
Fahre mit Köpfchen, aber nicht verkopft, sondern mit dem Herzen. Und sich einfach keinen zu hohen Erwartungsdruck machen.
Und natürlich die ganzen andern Tipps.
Es war schon lockerer und flockiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apnea (30. September 2012)

Na, das ist doch schön zu hören. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das bei mir nächstes Jahr wird. So als kompletter Neuling. 
Es ist schon echt erstaunlich, was für Blockaden sich im Kopf aufbauen können.


----------



## tombrider (30. September 2012)

Du kannst uns dann ja davon erzählen. 
Ein Beispiel: Ich hatte mal einen, der auf ebener, schnurgerader "Forstautobahn" ab Tempo 40 Angst bekam. Das ist nicht wirklich schnell, aber was soll´s? Ich habe ihm dasselbe geraten, was ich Dir geraten habe: Immer schön locker bleiben, nicht schneller fahren. Alle meine Kurse und 3 Monate später (er ist zweimal die Woche biken gegangen) sind wir zusammen eine kurvige (!) Schotterstraße runtergefahren. Er war selbst erstaunt, als er feststellte, daß die Spitzengeschwindigkeit bei 68 km/h gelegen hatte. Das ist wirklich schnell! Er hatte kein bißchen Angst dabei gehabt.


----------



## gabarinza (1. Oktober 2012)

sJany schrieb:


> Dabei sollte man sich aber immer bewusst sein, dass der Bereich des scharfen Sehens sehr klein ist. Die peripher wahrgenommenen Dinge sind unscharf, was wir dank einer Meisterleistung unseres Gehirns nicht bewusst merken. Das Gehirn korrigiert die Unschärfe heraus, indem es bekannte Bilder "einblendet". Und je mehr wir uns auf den scharfen Spot konzentrieren, um so weniger nehmen wir die Geschehnisse am Rand bewusst wahr. Es gibt da dieses berühmte Testvideo, in dem ein Mann mit einem Affenkostüm herum läuft, den man aber nicht wahrnimmt, weil man sich gerade auf etwas anderes konzentrieren soll. Magiere leben von diesem Effekt...
> 
> Beim Biken hat das zur Folge, dass man eben nicht mehr viel mitbekommt, sobald man sich auf einen einzelnen Stein fixiert. Also sollte man auch mental "laufen lassen".



Dazu habe ich letztens einen interessanten Vergleich gelesen:

Würde man das Verhältnis zwischen bewusster und unbewusster Wahrnehmung in Form eines Größenunterschiedes zweier Flächen ausdrücken, dann würde dies wie folgt aussehen:

- Bewusste Wahrnehmung entspricht einer Fläche von *25 mm²*

- UNbewusste Wahrnehmung entspricht einer Fläche von* 22 m²*

Sollte dieser Vergleich passen, dann reden wir davon dass wir unbewusst das 880.000-fache dessen Wahrnehmen, was wir bewusst wahrnehmen. Also sehen, fühlen, schmecken, riechen, hören, etc... 
Kaum zu glauben, und selbst wenn die Zahl übertrieben ist, dann dürfte der Unterschied doch gewaltig sein.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, wie kann ich das Unbewusste besser verfügbar machen. Also nicht nur beim biken.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Oktober 2012)

gabarinza schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, wie kann ich das Unbewusste besser verfügbar machen. Also nicht nur beim biken*.



Nimm Drogen: LSD hilft da ganz gut (aber nicht während dem Biken, das hab ich noch nicht probiert).

Da wird dir ganz schnell klar, dass du das garnicht willst. 

Am besten merkt man das, sobald man mal im Flow ist: kein Nachdenken, nur Konzentration, keine Ablenkung. Das erfordert Übung! 
Autogenes Training machen auch die Profis.


----------



## kantoomo (4. Oktober 2012)

Das waren jetzt hier einige Sachen über die ich so noch gar nicht nachgedach habe die mir aber in der Zuknft vielleicht von nutzem sein werden, denn einige technische Gesichtspunkte habe ich wirklich noch gar nicht bedacht. Danke für die Informativen Beiträge an euch alle.


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. Oktober 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bei dem so viel empfohlenen Hardtail mit dem typisch hohen Sattel zum Lernen der Fahrtechnik, können Stöße über den Sattel im direkten Kontakt auf den Körper übertragen zu wunderschönen Abflügen über den Lenker führen



Unsinn. Ein zu hoher Sattel ist auch mit nem Fully ein Problem - sieht man daran, dass die versenkbaren Sattelstützen wie Pilze aus dem Boden schiessen. Und die kann man natürlich auch in ein Hardtail einbauen oder ggf. den Sattel vor der Abfahrt manuell etwas tiefer stellen. Machen aber viele Möchtegern-Hardtail-XC Piloten nicht, weil sie nicht verstehen, wozu das gut ist. Mit langen Beinen und passender Geometrie geht das aber oft auch ohne tieferen Sattel.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Oktober 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Unsinn. Ein zu hoher Sattel ist auch mit nem Fully ein Problem -


Natürlich auch. Aber worin besteht dann der so unersetzliche Vorteil, die Fahrtechnik auf einem Hardtail zu erlernen?


----------



## Rolf1962 (5. Oktober 2012)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert!
> 
> Klingt zwar blöd und abgedroschen, ist aber so. Wenn du mit 2km/h auf einen Stein fährst, der umkippt - dann liegst du vermutlich auch. Passiert dir das mit 40km/h, merkst du das vermutlich gar nicht so wirklich.
> Fährst du schneller, ändert sich dein Fahrstil. Dein Blickfeld geht (muss!) weiter nach vorne, du schaust nicht auf einzelne Steine, sondern nimmst den Weg als "Gesamtkontext" wahr. Dich interessieren dann zB nicht mehr die 4 nassen Wurzeln, die in Falllinie liegen - sondern nur, dass 5m danach der Trail eine ausgewaschene Anliegerkurve hat, wo du Speed abfangen und lenken kannst. Ob du jetzt mit dem Rad auf den Wurzeln 5cm nach links oder nach rechts rutschst - das ist völlig egal. Es zählt nur, dass du eine Stelle hast, wo du wieder "abfangen" kannst.
> ...


Ich hab ja auch schwierigkeiten weil sich altersbedingt das hirn einschaltet. Hat mich aber auch schon vor schwierigen Situationen gerettet, speziell im Straßenverkehr.

Klar Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert, ist aber irgendwann nicht mehr beherschbar, hier gilt es die Ideallinie zu finden.

Und Grundsatz: wohin man schaut da fährt man hin (hatten wir erst wieder beim Motorrad fahren wo ein Neuling falsch geschaut hatte und im Kiesbett auf der Nase landete). Beim Biken wenn man Rillen anschaut, dann fährt man auch dahin. Also immer schön geradeaus schauen, so ca. 2-5 Meter oder sogar noch weiter, je nach Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (7. Oktober 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Natürlich auch. Aber worin besteht dann der so unersetzliche Vorteil, die Fahrtechnik auf einem Hardtail zu erlernen?



Weils Dich mit nem Hardtail bei unsauberer Fahrtechnik schneller auf die Goschen haut und Du das nächste mal präziser/aufmerksamer fährst. 

Ein HT haut Dich einfach viel mehr rum, wo Dich ein Fully einfach drüber trägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Oktober 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Weils Dich mit nem Hardtail bei unsauberer Fahrtechnik schneller auf die Goschen haut und Du das nächste mal präziser/aufmerksamer fährst.


Diesen Satz habe ich nun schon gefühlt hundertmal gelesen. Aber niemand schreibt, worin denn die Unsauberkeit der Fahrtechnik besteht.

Eine Hinterradfederung+Dämpfung beeinflusst nunmal nur die vertikale Komponente aller Stöße. Solange ich nicht steifbeinig fahre, bleibt der Effekt übrig, den ich nannte. Der ist es ja nun angeblich nicht. Was ist es dann?



> Ein HT haut Dich einfach viel mehr rum, wo Dich ein Fully einfach drüber trägt


 Ich schrieb:

_Ein Fully mit ausreichend Federweg dämpft Stöße und beeinflusst den Schwerpunktsweg viel weniger._

Du nennst das drüber tragen. Klingt natürlich poetischer.
An den Querbewegungen tut die Federung nichts. Was nun?
 @_basti313_ 
_Es ist genau das Fully das bei den meisten Anfängern den Schwerpunkt total versaut._

Ich sprach von der Schwerpunkts*bewegung*, nicht von der (mittleren) *Lage* des SP. Und wenn der auf dem Hardtail zu tief ist, dann passiert genau das, was ich schrieb.

Wo ich dir sofort recht gebe, ist die steife Armhaltung. Die verhindert, dass das Bike um das Tretlager (Körperaufstand) dreht, und so möglichst wenig Bewegung (über Stöße) auf den Körper überträgt.

Und bei der Wahl der sauberen Linie geht es, so wie ich deine Ausführungen verstehe, darum, Hindernisse zu vermeiden, die zu zu starken Stößen führen. Die beiden genannten Punkte sollte man auf dem Fully aber auch irgendwann lernen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. Oktober 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Natürlich auch. Aber worin besteht dann der so unersetzliche Vorteil, die Fahrtechnik auf einem Hardtail zu erlernen?



Dass du mit deinem Körper mehr "Federung" spielen musst als bei einem vollgefederten. Und dieses intensivere Arbeiten verfeinert die Motorik. Und weil das einfach Spass macht, fahre ich so gerne mit Starrgabel


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Oktober 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Dass du mit deinem Körper mehr "Federung" spielen musst als bei einem vollgefederten. Und dieses intensivere Arbeiten verfeinert die Motorik....


Das kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## narf41 (9. Oktober 2012)

So, ich muss ein herzliches und großes Danke hier loswerden! 
Auf der Basis eurer Tipps und einiger anderer Forumsbeiträge habe ich in der letzten Woche schnellere Fortschritte gemacht, als eigentlich aus dem bisherigen Verlauf ersichtlich gewesen wäre.
Bin zum Vergleich den gleichen Trail gefahren, der mich zur Forumsfrage drängte.
Vorher wie gesagt ein leichtes Unwohlsein ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit, so dass ich regelmäßig kurz bremsen musste.
Und heute? Durchgeblasen, und teilweise zusätzlich in die Pedale getreten! 
Einzig die Kurven, insbesondere eine zweifache links-rechts-Kombination, machen mir noch Probleme, aber das ist ja reine Übungssache.
Was waren also die wichtigsten Punkte, auf die ich mich konzentriert habe:
- Blickführung
- locker bleiben, aber nicht unkontrolliert (hier hat mir auch ein Achten auf mehr als bisher üblich gebeugte Ellenbogen geholfen)
- nichts muss, aber allse kann, und vor allem mit Spaß

Eine Frage zu den Kurven. Es wird ja immer gesagt, äußerer Fuß nach unten, um Druck aufzubauen. In schnellen und kurzen Wechseln scheint es mir nicht möglich, dies so zu handhaben. 
Sollte man hier also in der normalen Stellung durchfahren ("Schokofuß" bleibt eben vorn)?


----------



## Joshuast (9. Oktober 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Kurven. Es wird ja immer gesagt, äußerer Fuß nach unten, um Druck aufzubauen. In schnellen und kurzen Wechseln scheint es mir nicht möglich, dies so zu handhaben.
> Sollte man hier also in der normalen Stellung durchfahren ("Schokofuß" bleibt eben vorn)?



Ja, bei schnellen Wechseln bleibt der Schokofuß vorne. Wieder auf Blickführung achten, bei richtiger Blickführung geht das Bike fast von allein um die Kurve. Als nächsten Schritt auf die Belastung achten, beim Kurvenwechsel Bike leicht, im Kurvenscheitelpunkt schwer, um maximalen Grip zu haben, eigenlich wie beim Skifahren im Tiefschnee.


----------



## narf41 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm, Skifahren... Spiele im Winter eher Eishockey, kann daher nicht sehr viel daraus ableiten 
Aber ich glaube, ich weiß was du meinst. Bike belasten/entlasten ist auch bei Brian Lopes beschrieben, das sollte es doch sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (9. Oktober 2012)

Jep! Genau das. Habe mir das Lopes-Buch jetzt auch mal zugelegt. Definitiv guter Lesestoff. Danach hat man immer gleich Lust, rauszugehen und auszuprobieren, egal was für ein Wetter ist.


----------



## Wassertrinker (12. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem Wechseln des unteren Fußes bei wechselnden Kurvenrichtungen ist aber auch Übungssache. Na klar, ab einer gewissen Kurvenwechselfrequenz (tolles Wort :-D ) ist dem ganzen eine Grenze gesetzt, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit Übung sehr schnell den unteren Bein wechseln kann. 
Entweder mit einer halben Kurbelumdrehung vor oder nach hinten eben. 
Und die Hüfte muss immer nach außen wandern, so dass das Rad mehr in die Kurve geleht ist, als der Körper.


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

der Fred hier ist ne gute Sache, hat Spass gemacht das ganze zu lesen. ^^

Bei mir ist es ähnlich, fahre jetzt seit August ein 26" Fully und habe dahingehend schon Fortschritte gemacht, indem ich nicht mehr jedesmal auf die Schnauze falle, wenn ich enge Kurven fahre ( Stichwort Klickies ) . 
Das führt auch zu meiner Frage : wenn ich mir Videos bzw. Bilder anschaue von Ritten im Gelände, bei denen es ein bisschen zur Sache geht, erkenne ich öfters "normale" Pedale . Wie haltet ihr es damit ? 

Für meinen Teil hab ich den Eindruck, dass es für Neulinge einfacher ist, mit einfachen Pedalen zu fahren anstatt so ans Bike gefesselt zu sein, gerade wenns um langsame Ecken/Spitzkehren geht.

Cheers,
Am_Heizer


----------



## /dev/random (13. Oktober 2012)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> [...]Wie haltet ihr es damit ?


Das ist Geschmacksache: der eine mag Klickies, der andere Flats...  Am Ende vom Tag haben sie alle ihren Spaß gehabt. 
Zu dem Thema wurden hier schon etliche Romane geschrieben; wenn Dich das interessiert empfehle ich dir die Suchfunktion zu bemühen.


----------



## Cube99 (13. Oktober 2012)

Flatpedale + Five Ten ist eigentlich wie Klick Pedale. Ich komme so super zurecht und möchte keine Klickies!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. Oktober 2012)

zum erlernen von diversen Trail-Techniken sind Flats bestimmt von Vorteil


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Antworten.


Ich werde das mit den Flats mal ausprobieren. Auf das bisschen mehr an Zubehör kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr an ;-)

Grüße!


----------



## pat (17. Oktober 2012)

narf41 schrieb:


> Einzig die Kurven, insbesondere eine zweifache links-rechts-Kombination, machen mir noch Probleme, aber das ist ja reine Übungssache.


Achte darauf, mit der ersten Kurve rechtzeitig fertig zu sein. Ansonsten wirst du in der zweiten Probleme bekommen. Meist macht es Sinn, etwas zu dosieren und eine engere Linie zu halten, als wenn es nur eine Einfachkurve wäre. So verhinderst du, dass du zu spitz in die zweite Kurve reinkommst, Tempo wegnehmen und 'zumachen' musst.


			
				narf schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage zu den Kurven. Es wird ja immer gesagt, äußerer Fuß nach unten, um Druck aufzubauen. In schnellen und kurzen Wechseln scheint es mir nicht möglich, dies so zu handhaben.
> Sollte man hier also in der normalen Stellung durchfahren ("Schokofuß" bleibt eben vorn)?





Joshuast schrieb:


> Ja, bei schnellen Wechseln bleibt der Schokofuß vorne.





Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wechseln des unteren Fußes bei wechselnden Kurvenrichtungen ist aber auch Übungssache.


Ich gebe zu, dass ich sehr oft mit Schokofuss vorne fahre und nicht wechsle. Ich variere dabei einfach von der Horizontalposition um normalerweise geschätzte 45° rauf und runter, so dass der Aussenfuss tief ist. Je nach Kurve vermutlich auch mehr, weiss nicht genau.


			
				Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder mit einer halben Kurbelumdrehung vor oder nach hinten eben.


Nach hinten bedingt KeFü, ansonsten sich auf nicht glatten Trails regelmässig die Kette vom Blatt verabschieden dürfte. 


			
				Wassertrinker schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Hüfte muss immer nach außen wandern, so dass das Rad mehr in die Kurve geleht ist, als der Körper.


Ich drücke das Bike am Lenker aktiv rein, gehe aber mit dem Körper nicht in gleichem Mass mit. Der innere Arm sollte nicht ganz gestreckt sein, damit man aktiv bleibt. Hier ein altes Foto von nem Kollegen von mir. Zeigt mMn sehr gut, wie die Haltung sein sollte. Bike reingedrückt, Hüfte etwas aussen, aber zur Kurveninnenseite gedreht, lockere Haltung.
Btw, zeigt auch sehr gut, was ich falsch mache. Für Wechselkurven den Schokofuss vorne lassen mag ok sein. Fährt man eine Kurve (auf die 'Schoko-Seite') aber extremer, wird die korrekte Hüftposition und vor allem die Körperrotation nach innen zunehmend schwieriger bis unmöglich, wenn der Schokofuss innen vorne bleibt.  Man muss den Körper verdrehen und ist nicht mehr in einer so stabilen Position auf dem Bike. Konsequenterweise sollte man daher den Fuss bei Kurvenfahrt wechseln.

Gruss pat


----------



## Kerberos (17. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema "was traue ich mich und wann?" hat Lee McCormack, der Autor des often genannten Lopes-Buches, soeben eine lesenswerte Abhandlung geschrieben: 
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/when-youre-ready-youll-know.html


----------



## duc-748S (17. Oktober 2012)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Zum Thema "was traue ich mich und wann?" hat Lee McCormack, der Autor des often genannten Lopes-Buches, soeben eine lesenswerte Abhandlung geschrieben:
> http://www.leelikesbikes.com/when-youre-ready-youll-know.html



Danke fürs posten 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## narf41 (20. Oktober 2012)

pat schrieb:


> Ich drücke das Bike am Lenker aktiv rein, gehe aber mit dem Körper nicht in gleichem Mass mit. Der innere Arm sollte nicht ganz gestreckt sein, damit man aktiv bleibt. Hier ein altes Foto von nem Kollegen von mir. Zeigt mMn sehr gut, wie die Haltung sein sollte. Bike reingedrückt, Hüfte etwas aussen, aber zur Kurveninnenseite gedreht, lockere Haltung.
> Btw, zeigt auch sehr gut, was ich falsch mache. Für Wechselkurven den Schokofuss vorne lassen mag ok sein. Fährt man eine Kurve (auf die 'Schoko-Seite') aber extremer, wird die korrekte Hüftposition und vor allem die Körperrotation nach innen zunehmend schwieriger bis unmöglich, wenn der Schokofuss innen vorne bleibt.  Man muss den Körper verdrehen und ist nicht mehr in einer so stabilen Position auf dem Bike. Konsequenterweise sollte man daher den Fuss bei Kurvenfahrt wechseln.
> 
> Gruss pat



Das mit der Körperverdrehung je nach Fußstellung klingt einleuchtend, werde das nächste Mal verstärkt darauf achten.

...


----------

